# Do donkeys make good protectors?



## ThisLittlePygmyFarm (Feb 13, 2013)

We raise Pygmy goats and chickens and I really need a herd protector. We've had to rehome two dogs because they either killed our chickens or tried to kill our goats. I'm pretty much over having a LGD. I don't think I'm very good at training them. So my husband said that we should get a donkey. Anyone have any advice?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Yes they do make good protectors...My advice is get a standard or mammoth.. Gelded Jack..Jennies are ok to but do come in heat and can be grumpy...Jacks are aggressive and can hurt or kill a small goat..He will need time to get to know his little herd and some supervision at first..if you find one who is used to running with sheep or goats even better..Good thing about donkeys is they dont need feed, eat the same grass hay your goats eat. prefer to browse...


----------



## ThisLittlePygmyFarm (Feb 13, 2013)

Great! Thank you!


----------

